# Is this preamp OK?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi

Is the Behringer TUBE ULTRAGAIN MIC100 Preamp preamp OK with the ECM8000?

I can get one at a very reasonable price.

Regards JC4


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, if you look at the specs it reads: 

_It features a carefully selected 12AX7 vacuum tube with UTC technology for exceptional warmth and lowest noise. Thus, the MIC100 can be used to eliminate the "dull" sound of standard digital recorders and sound cards. Also, it perfectly complements studio-grade condenser microphones. Dedicated Low Cut filter eliminates unwanted noise, e.g. floor rumble. _.

All this verbiage really means is that it has anything but a flat response that you would require for a piece of test equipment to measure a room using REW. The HPF look undefeatable, so your bottom end would be cut off; which may render it uncompensatable if attempting to include the preamp in the soundcard cal file.

You'd be better off with a solid state preamp that enjoys a flat response...

brucek


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just bought that same preamp for use with my ecm8000. i guess ill try to return it. any suggestions on a solid state pre amp with flat response?
thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, the preamp we recommend is the XENYX 802

brucek


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks brucek


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

We need just one microphone input, why not consider the XENYX 502 only ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> why not consider the XENYX 502 only ?


No phantom voltage feature.................

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot !... I didn't see there is no phantom voltage,
... and no input gain trim !


----------

